# 1800's remodel.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Some of you saw these on my FB page, but thought if post them here too. There is still a few small things left to do, but who knows when we will be back to do them so I thought if share some pics. I hope to get some better ones when we are 100% done.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful job Wes!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice home Wes, good job.

1800's ??? WOW. Nicely renovated.

Was that a wide angle lens in top pict? or a panorama shot ?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

daArch said:


> Nice home Wes, good job. 1800's ??? WOW. Nicely renovated. Was that a wide angle lens in top pict? or a panorama shot ?


Haha thanks. iPhone panorama, that wall doesn't actually bend like it kind of looks like. 

Yea 1800's completely gutted. The house is in 2 halves but I unfortunately didn't get any before pics of this half. But this house was literally falling apart. The other half is much bigger so it will be a blast when it gets going.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Great job Wes.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks real nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

It looks sharp!
Looks like a renovation.
Were any of the original details preserved?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Monstertruck said:


> It looks sharp! Looks like a renovation. Were any of the original details preserved?


Most of those huge Trims are original, all exposed stone in original. The other half of the house will have more details preserved.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

wje said:


> Most of those huge Trims are original, all exposed stone in original. The other half of the house will have more details preserved.


Nice looking job! Will the stairs have a balustrade?

Hope you get some before AND after pics of the other side.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Gough said:


> Nice looking job! Will the stairs have a balustrade? Hope you get some before AND after pics of the other side.


Yes that's one of the things we still have to finish up. 

And yea for sure I need some before and afters of the other side, the plaster is literally falling off the walls everywhere and the ceilings are hanging by horsehair .

The structure itself is 3 foot thick walls so it is awesome they are re doing the place. This side was 145 g the other will be about the same.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

That looks nice. I really like the way the stair treads appear to be sort of floating.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

wje said:


> Most of those *huge Trims are original*, all *exposed stone in original*. The other half of the house will have more details preserved.


Excellent!!! I look forward to more pics.:thumbup:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

wje said:


> Yes that's one of the things we still have to finish up.
> 
> And yea for sure I need some before and afters of the other side, *the plaster is literally falling off the walls everywhere and the ceilings are hanging by horsehair .*
> 
> The structure itself is 3 foot thick walls so it is awesome they are re doing the place. This side was 145 g the other will be about the same.


Are you restoring/repairing the old stuff, applying new, rocking over it or removing and installing new?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Monstertruck said:


> Are you restoring/repairing the old stuff, applying new, rocking over it or removing and installing new?


 We are only doing the paint. The contractor is a phenomenal craftsman, and he wont cover up an old mess.. he tears it down and starts fresh. All new wiring, all new plumbing, and then sheetrock, and he gets new trims milled where its needed to match the old. Mostly 3 part trims so lots of caulking and priming. It is an absolute pleasure working with these guys though as they pretty much need an awesome paint job, to make their work pop. Every job they do is as near to perfection as I have seen. If only he had more work all the time, I would work for him exclusively. Oh and he pays the moment I hand him an invoice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

wje said:


> we are only doing the paint. The contractor is a phenomenal craftsman, and he wont cover up an old mess.. He tears it down and starts fresh. All new wiring, all new plumbing, and then sheetrock, and he gets new trims milled where its needed to match the old. Mostly 3 part trims so lots of caulking and priming. It is an absolute pleasure working with these guys though as they pretty much need an awesome paint job, to make their work pop. Every job they do is as near to perfection as i have seen. If only he had more work all the time, i would work for him exclusively. oh and he pays the moment i hand him an invoice.



Marry him QUICK !!!!


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

wje said:


> We are only doing the paint. The contractor is a *phenomenal craftsman*, and he wont cover up an old mess.. he tears it down and starts fresh. All new wiring, all new plumbing, and then sheetrock, and he gets new trims milled where its needed to match the old. Mostly 3 part trims so lots of caulking and priming. It is an *absolute pleasure working with these guys though as they pretty much need an awesome paint job, to make their work pop*. Every job they do is *as near to perfection as I have seen.* If only he had more work all the time, I would work for him exclusively. Oh and he pays the moment I hand him an invoice.


Sweetness!:thumbup:


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

This is great work, wje!! Looks swanky. I like the original stone, it sets the room off. Which, btw, you did a great job on that peek through window trim. Nice lines against that mortar. :thumbsup:
And nice job with the brush work on that trim


----------

